# help taming pigeon



## sephyuk (Sep 20, 2012)

help i have got a budapest tumbler pigeon about 8 weeks living in my home he/she is very skittish is this the breed? will this breed tame easy i dont know what to do thank you


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Most pigeons that are not hand raised are skittish. If you have not had the pigeon for long then it will take time for it to get used to you. Try to keep the same routine of feeding and cleaning up after him and don't force your closeness as that can have the reverse effect, he or she needs to feel secure it it's home first, then you can work on giving treats and using food to get him eating out of your hand or perch on the shoulder, that may be all you get as pigeons do not like to be held or grabbed.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

My pigeon was very skittish and was slapping and biting me for about 3 months before she one day suddenly decided to give me gentle little bites (kisses) instead of painful bites. Be patient, always kind, NEVER punitive.


----------



## Oars (Jun 6, 2006)

Like I said in another thread, be patient, approach from a low, nonthreatening angle when you offer her some seeds on your hand - my bird loves raw sunflower seeds. If you talk to her try to use a soft, high-pitched voice. Don't be discouraged. If she tries to bite or slap you, it's supposed to be a sign that she considers you her equal. That is encouraging. Otherwise she would run/fly away. Be patient and kind.


----------

